# New York's Headless Horseman Hayrides & Haunted Houses (H5)



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I go every year as well. Seeing the headless horseman in the field is worth the price of admission. I've been going since 2003--and have only missed 2005. I can't believe how they've grown.

I recommend to everyone!


----------

